# PRIMARY TEACHERS WANTED!!! We need your help!! Make a difference to a child's early literacy learning journey.



## SpeechChloe (Sep 29, 2021)

*PRIMARY TEACHERS WANTED!!!
We need your help!!
Make a difference to a child's early literacy learning journey.*

Scan QR code on flyer / Link to survey: (case-sensitive)
https://bit.ly/ScreenTool

Speech Pathology Masters students from the University of Canberra seek primary teachers from eight Australian jurisdictions and three sectors (Public, Catholic and Private schools) to participate in a research project.
*Aim:* to identify what oral language and emergent literacy screening tools Australian schools are using with children entering their *First Year of primary school* for teachers to plan differentiated instruction for young learners
*Research title:* Screening Tools on School Entry

Please take part in this important research.
The survey takes around 10-15 mins.
We appreciate every response and this is a golden opportunity to have your thoughts appear in a research paper.
Research closing time: 17 December 2021 23:59 (AEST)


----------

